# Tips on teaching others to ride



## JeffreyCH

Next weekend is opening day at my local hill. I finally got my brother locked into going with me. Due to financial reasons he cant afford a lesson, so it's on me to teach him to ride. Any tips on the best way to go about this? I learned the hard way, and have never had a lesson.


----------



## Riley212

have him watch this video series on youtube (you should watch them too)
How to Snowboard: Step 2 - Skating and Stepping - YouTube
then just make him do that stuff
write down each step in a little notebook or save the vids on your cell phone to remind you not to skip steps

i did this with my gf it worked pretty well, we did the first few videos then she took a lesson and i helped her finish the videos and what they taught her in the lesson. 

but lessons really aren't that expensive especially if you can get him a package like the learner lift ticket and lesson and rental together


----------



## IdahoFreshies

i want to see the responses too. I am a high intermediate to advanced rider, but when it comes to explaining the physics of it and teaching someone new to ride, i just dont seem to make sense when i explain it. Its almost like i half ass say something and make some motions with my hands and expect them to get what im saying and do it the 2nd time down. Now wake boarding on the other hand, i have been wakeboarding maybe 5 or 6 times, so im certainly a beginner. But the dude who taught me was an amazing rider, and explained it so well i can teach anyone to wakeboard just by repeating basically what he said and noticing where people mess up on their first few pulls and correcting it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

the MAIN things would be to make sure he keeps a stacked position over his board and keeps his shoulders closed. that means he wants to keep an even amount of weight on both his feet, maybe even ever so slightly more on his front foot, and keeps his shoulders, hips and ankles all stacked over the board and not the snow. if you see him bending at the waist to make turns remind him to keep his back up nice and tall. if you put your weight over the snow thats probably where youll end up.


----------



## john doe

Over the next week have the guy watch the snowprofessor videos and the video snowolf posted in this forum. If he can get them decently memorized it will prevent him from doing most of the beginner mistakes.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Just teach them to stop on both heel and toe. Then just tell them to keep stopping on opposite edges each time.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Good tips guys, thanks. We went to the park yesterday where there is a sledding hill. Not ideal conditions, but worked for a little learning. I had him skate around a bit, do some 1 foot glides, and after about a half hour got him to where he can heelside slide slip and falling leaf down that little hill with out falling. I'm going to have him watch Snowolfs videos before we go, and maybe go to the park again if the snow stays around. I took a few "runs" myself, felt great even though riding on 4-6" of snow over frozen ground on a hill only big enough to link 2 turns kind of sucked, it was still fun.


----------



## Bayoh

Snowolf said:


> Before you ever take the lift, spend plenty of time doing one footed fade turn!


I wish someone had taught me this before shoving me on a lift. Getting off the lifts with 3 other people was more intimidating than going down the run on my first day. I eventually learned how to on my own... but not after falling many times and maybe taking out another rider or two. :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

First teach him how to fall, get him drunk, strap on helmet, take to the gnarliest run and push him down the hill.


----------



## jyuen

how old is your brother? if he's younger all you really have to do is tell him to keep his arms open, have a nice relaxed stance, point to where he wants to go let his head and shoulders follow. If he's not afraid of falling and doesn't mind being in a lot of pain... he should be able to connect turns really poorly by the end of the day.

If he's a little bit older then you will need a lot of patience. You might have to unstrap and walk him down the bunny hill, helping him balance so he gets a better feel for how he should balance his weight on the board and how he should twist/transfer weight hips... etc..

I can't teach because I have no patience... also.. lessons can be a waste of time. My first time out, I paid for one of those beginner lifts, rentals and lessons package... the guy took us to the top of the green run and said point to where you're going and move your shoulders... he watched us all do 1 heelside carve and then bolted to the bottom of the hill and waited for us... when we all got down he said, great i'll meet you at the top and we'll do that again... that's how I was taught so that's how I teach my friends, except I don't wait for them at the bottom of the hill lol


----------



## xteammike

I have taught many people how to ride a snowboard.(no really little kids or anything like that though) i find the best way to teach is this.

1. Have them go down the bunny hill on the heels the whole time. ( have them get the feel of how much to raise there toes. and control speed and learn to stop. then have them kinda drop one foot a bit down so they can learn to go back and forth acrossed the hill on their heels.
2. same as one but now learn it all on their toes.
3. teach them how to whip their back end around and lift on their toes at the same time. (to go the the stop position)(do this first on a flat surface and then while going down the hill.)
4. same as 3 but now learn it on their toes.
5. Then teach them how to whip the back end just a little this time. and hold an edge to carve. 
6. Now show them how to put it all together, toes to heels (carving) and stopping at the END!
7.Practice
8.Practice
9.Practice
10.Practice


----------



## boarderaholic

Something to keep in mind as well, watch how you speak to your brother. I've found my students to be WAY more successful when someone says, "That was good. I noticed you were doing this though, so you should try this next time." Or something like that.


----------



## Peaceryder

One of the things that stopped me from falling when first learning was how to stop properly. You can give a vague idea about how to carve, but I would say it's more of a feeling for each person and this part comes naturally. If a new rider can stop confidently on any slope, they'll feel confident about letting go of the board and balancing themselves to descend the mtn. A tendency of new snowboarders is to 'make themselves' fall because they think they'll completely lose control with all this new speed. That's why I mention that if your bro learns only one skill, how to stop heel or toeside, he will have the confidence to let the board go and the carving will come naturally. -I speak from my own perspective here because I found EVERYTHING with my progression in snowboarding has to do with mental, not physical. 

Your front foot directs the boards path and the rear foot works as the ships router. So, from this the new rider understands that if I want to stop, I simply put pressure down into the snow with my rear leg and I'll stop. So as someone else said, encouragement, mostly to instill confidence and make them feel okay with building up speed. Carving, jumping, jibbing, dropping and pretty much everything to do with the ski hill has to do with speed. Learning to come to a full stop is the most important aspect for me because it teaches you the pressure points of resistance of the board to the snow surface at all angles of carving. If you can balance stopping smoothly, you can carve up any run. 

For edge control, even to this day, I still try to balance on the heel and toe side of the board. Maybe get him to do this and practice a few ollies to get comfortable and confident on the board before you even go downhill. 

For me that confidence came after a day that my local hill got dumped on. I no longer feared falling and I essentially started tearing up the mountain from that day. Just trying to say that snowboarding is easy - beating down the fear of the worst case scenario may be a new riders worst obstacle.


----------



## linvillegorge

wrathfuldeity said:


> First teach him how to fall, get him drunk, strap on helmet, take to the gnarliest run and push him down the hill.


Add mushrooms and a blizzard to the equation and that's pretty much how I learned. :laugh:


----------



## Deviant

boarderaholic said:


> Something to keep in mind as well, watch how you speak to your brother. I've found my students to be WAY more successful when someone says, "That was good. I noticed you were doing this though, so you should try this next time." Or something like that.


Good point. Anytime I teach someone I try to provide as much positive reinforcement as possible too. Gotta remember that you're going to be teaching someone who is going to have a lot of falls and probably going to get a bit frustrated. I'll usually high-5 whomever I'm teaching if they make it off the lift without falling, make their first turn, etc. It can really help lighten things up, show them that they are progressing, and make it more fun for them when they are spending a lot of time on the snow. You know, remind them before you even strap in that learning this isn't going to happen immediately. That we were all beginners at some point so every person they see riding at high speeds started out just like you.

Also, which we all know, is that the new rider needs to learn how to fall, especially during the first few days make sure they aren't trying to catch themselves with their hands (wrists). Nothing is going to deter someone from the sport more than being injured the first few times they go riding.


----------



## timmytard

This isn't a joke.
What if you had him wear a belt with one of those retractable dog leashes.
You could control his speed, as long as you kept just a little bit of constant resistance. I think he'd get used to it quick. But you have to realize you could make it impossible for him or kill him, so you can't fuck him up.

or grab a bamboo pole. Find a cutie, and have the two good people on the ends & little bro in the middle.
If you're feelin' herculean, you might be able to do it by yourself

TT


----------



## nevrsumrrider

definitely keep things positive on the mountain.
I usually like to set expectations and figure out what they are envisioning how their first day is going to go. I find I like to have them visualize that it is going to be rough, painful, and frustrating. It is not easy, even though we all make it look easy. But if you can stick to it for a few days, it can give you a feeling and a freedom that cannot be found anywhere else in their lives. Get them the proper equipment to minimize the first few days of damage. Helmet, wrist guards, knee pads, impact shorts. seems like a bunch of stuff but I have found that it really helps, especially for girls to have as much padding as possible for those first few days. Once on the mountain, do what everybody else above has said.
I did lessons for a few years, and I can't tell you how many kids I had that quit within 2 hours because they had the expectation that it was going to be easy, then they just got pissed when they couldn't do it. so I adapted the "this is gonna suck" approach and it seemed to work as it made it more of a challenge instead of something they thought they could just do right away.


----------



## JeffreyCH

wrathfuldeity said:


> First teach him how to fall, get him drunk, strap on helmet, take to the gnarliest run and push him down the hill.


Actually....:laugh::laugh: 

Lots of great advice in here, thanks a bunch, all this will help me help him. When it comes to teaching I'm a very patient person, and the tips on positive reinforcement are noted. I taught him to ride wake 6 years ago, and that was more difficult in some ways. With wake you can't be right there so everything is explained on the boat/shore, and critiqued after the ride. With snow I can be right there and correct anything on the spot, but there is a lot more to SBing. 

To give a better picture, first of all my "little" brother is 40 Y/O 6'2" 250lbs, my local hill is pretty much ALL a bunny slope lol. He's kind of a head strong, jump in with both feet type person, so I'm going to have a problem keeping him on the flats to get solid fundamentals. All the pads n junk isn't a possibility at all, but I will encourage him to rent a helmet. I have a game plan in my mind, have to see how that goes, if he doesn't want to listen....well then I will resort to wrathfuldeity's advice :laugh:

I do have a question, looking back to when I learned the rental shop put me on a 155, once in Monarch and again the next year in Breck. Is it easier to learn on a shorter board? I ride a 163, the first couple times I rode it was kind of awkward, and I had to work more on perfecting my technique. Thanks again for the tips, I can't believe how excited I am to go ride a mole hill in Iowa :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

Explain basic body and board movements, demonstrate, and positive reinforcement for things done right even if they are small things.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

JefferyCH,
Was only joking because of you being brothers...ya know you (brother) can't tell me shit...being a big patroller and all. I figure at some point beer and pain will be involved...so predose the beer to help lessen the pain, have a good laugh and have stories to tell. However Snowolf does have a good point. 

Btw, on the ride up the chair, I point out folks with good form verses bad form and explain keep your body parts inside the cereal box and steer with your front knee, align your shoulders and stack ankles, hips and shoulders.

Good luck and have fun...take some pictures.


----------



## jlm1976

Head Strong kind of people just want to figure it out and then practice until they get it so give him some tips, show him the task and let him practice. He probably doesn’t need continual feedback after every practice turn and be told everything he is doing right/wrong. Let him practice and if you see him improving with each turn, let him keep practicing and don’t interrupt. If you see consistent problems(like he’s falling every turn or developing a bad habit to avoid falling), then step in and offer some advice. 

Avoid using words like “basics” or “fundamentals”, as it makes the person feel like a beginner(even though they are, beginner riders rarely want to admit it, especially if his personality is how you describe). Instead, something like “Hey, you ready to figure out how the board works?” will work wonders. This helps eliminate the “student-teacher” relationship and more a feeling of just riding/practicing together. 

For feedback, I rarely point out things they are doing wrong. Reinforce what they are doing right or tell them the right moves they need to do and the bad habits disappear because they don’t need them anymore. Saying “Nice turn, but you keep your legs too straight and it’s keeping you from using your front knee to steer the board. So, bend your legs” is different than “Hey, if you bend your legs some more that front knee move will be more effective”. Both are good feedback and accomplish the same thing, but the second removes the sense that the student is doing anything wrong and only reinforces good movements. 



> I always make it it about just going riding and having fun, but also want to do my job. When they get that headstrong attitude of "I`m already an awesome rider; there`s nothing I need to learn from you" attitude, I immediately take them to the steepest gnarliest terrain that is open in the shittiest conditions I can possibly find and make them ride it.


Seriously? You sound like a better instructor than that.


----------



## Peaceryder

jlm1976 said:


> Head Strong kind of people just want to figure it out and then practice until they get it so give him some tips, show him the task and let him practice. He probably doesn’t need continual feedback after every practice turn and be told everything he is doing right/wrong. Let him practice and if you see him improving with each turn, let him keep practicing and don’t interrupt. If you see consistent problems(like he’s falling every turn or developing a bad habit to avoid falling), then step in and offer some advice.
> 
> Avoid using words like “basics” or “fundamentals”, as it makes the person feel like a beginner(even though they are, beginner riders rarely want to admit it, especially if his personality is how you describe). Instead, something like “Hey, you ready to figure out how the board works?” will work wonders. This helps eliminate the “student-teacher” relationship and more a feeling of just riding/practicing together.
> 
> For feedback, I rarely point out things they are doing wrong. Reinforce what they are doing right or tell them the right moves they need to do and the bad habits disappear because they don’t need them anymore. Saying “Nice turn, but you keep your legs too straight and it’s keeping you from using your front knee to steer the board. So, bend your legs” is different than “Hey, if you bend your legs some more that front knee move will be more effective”. Both are good feedback and accomplish the same thing, but the second removes the sense that the student is doing anything wrong and only reinforces good movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You sound like a better instructor than that.


Lol, speaking as one of those who had this happen to him by a buddy, I'm all for it. On my second day of riding, after falling on my arse so many times going down greens the week before, my buddy (expert skier) decides to take me down a sketchy black diamond run right after a blue warm up run. Then after lunch he launches me down a double black run with a bunch of pow. You have to have a 'headstrong' I can do anything mentality, even as a beginning rider, but it does work for the right people. I found it easier to ride the steeps than the greens through this. The following weeks my buddy and I spent nearly every second doing nothing less than a black diamond run (minus the 1st run as a warmup on blue). One thing that's important to note about this type of method with a 'headstrong' student is that the mere 'CHALLENGE' or riding something out of their comfort zone is exactly what some beginners need in order to realize that riding a snowboard is not rocket science, just point the board down the mountain and go for it. And for me, painting a challenge focused me on accomplishing my task and not fearing consequences of SUCKING  --- 

If your bro is really that headstrong, stay out of his grill unless he asks for advice. Maybe just go up the lift and ski down and tell him to follow. If he follows, crashes, w/e, then great. He'll either be super stubborn or decide that he has a question or two about how to NOT do that again. Instead of teaching him, guide him - if ya know what I mean. The reason I get this is because I don't wanna be told how to do ANYTHING unless I ASK  So, let him be a pit bull to start with. Who knows, could be a natural if he already can wake board.


----------



## Sean-h

What's the difference between God and a ski instructor? God doesn't think he's a ski instructor....:laugh:sorry, sometimes I laugh at my own jokes. Anyway, here is my story.

I learned to snowboard some 10 years ago, and I have ridden enough since then to know what I'm doing, or at least feel comfortable cruising almost any terrain, no fancy tricks. The problem is imparting that confidence to someone else, in this case, my wife. She has ski'd one day, years ago. Now in April this year I discover that a Glacier in Austria is still almost fully open. So I beg and plead and she agrees to go for some spring riding, and I promise to teach her. So we drive from Belgium 800km to The Alps, most on the German Autobahn, arriving tired and late at night and get a room. Next day we head up in the Gondola. Now we only have 2 days on the slopes, plus the one we just drove, and 1 day to drive back, as this thing called work could not be ignored for too long....as much as I would like to. We strap in and I show her a few things, or at least try to, I seem to be an impatient teacher, because after about 15 mins of getting frustrated with each other, I left her to practise and I buggered off to do what I already knew how to do, big mistake. I forgot how I felt the first time on a board. We are now both in our late 30's. It seems the older you get, the less keen you are to try new things, especially extreme sports. Well we managed to salvage the trip and have a nice time none the less, we now laugh about the whole thing, but I will admit, it was a very shitty thing that I did, dumping my beloved on the bunny slope and leaving her to figure it out. We thought it better to get her a pro lesson the next day, which helped, but we only had those 2 days.

My big question is: does anyone have problems teaching a partner, particularly someone you are married to? Are there any special tips? or do I need to just learn how to teach, period? We go back to the mountains in a weeks time, and she has said she will be taking up skiing again, which is fine I guess as I would also like to try it sometime. I'm just worried I might have put her off snowboarding....:dunno: On the other hand, she has just bought me a brand new setup for an early Christmas present, so maybe all is not lost.

I think I have answered my own question already, but am going to post this anyway......patience is the key, along with all the other tips in this thread, including the beer and shrooms


----------



## surfinsnow

There is a sign in the base lodge at Stowe that says it all: "Friends don't teach friends how to snowboard." 

I ride, my wife skis, which is even worse. I was riding for a few years before she got bored with being left home alone and decided to take up skiing (everyone told her snowboarding was too hard). She took a few lessons, then came up the mountain with me, but when she fell and had issues with her skis I couldn't do squat to help her. "I don't know anything about skiing!" She'd just get pissed at me. Fortunately she was willing to take more lessons. But I'd never try to teach a friend how to ride. You'll just get pissed that you're wasting your day waiting for him while you could be riding, and he'll just think you're a douche bag for not helping him. Sign up for a lesson. Or just get baked first, as one of the other posters said, and let gravity do the rest. Just be sure he wears a helmet.


----------



## ShredTaos

Only advise I can give is a few basic things. First I would have him take a lesson, most resorts have a sweet package that includes rentals and a lift ticket. Seriously, LESSONS. Even if you are a good rider you will not be able to put into words what your brother needs to do in order to get the basics down. Also see if you can check out the burton "ltr" boards. Or burton learn to ride. Those boards are seriously challenging to catch an edge on, and will make any noob have a better day.

As an instructor ill give you some opinions on what he should focus on. 

1) evenly bent knees. seriously front and back knees need to be bent evenly, shoulders paralell to the board. And by bent, i mean BENT. I usually tell kids to bend their knees as much as they can, take one look at them, then tell them to bend them some more. Most beginners have NO IDEA how much you really have to bend your knees.

2) initiate and lead the cave with the front foot. Teach him this right away or he will end up kicking his rear foot into the turns. Along those same lines make sure hes rolling his knee out towards the nose for heelside turns and rolling it in for toeside. 

3) look where you want to go, and follow through with your upper body, most people really fight toe turns with their upper body at first, make sure his shoulders stay parallel with that board.

There are SO MANY more tips i could give, but those are what i would focus on for day 1.


----------



## jlm1976

Snowolf said:


> Exactly my point! This tactic is not something I employ as my standard method and even when I do this, I make an accurate assesment of the rider`s capability and safety is always top priority. But some people in these programs are so arrogant that in order to actually get them ready to accept training you have to break them down a bit like a drill instructor in basic training does.
> 
> I actually, think that seeing this and thinking outside of the AASI box from time to time makes me a "better instructor than that". Now that I think about it, that was kind of a cheap shot Jim.....:thumbsdown:


I didn’t mean it as a cheap shot, I was just surprised because your posts are always spot on and I agree with a lot of what you say and I guess it came across harsher than meant. 

I am sure you do it safely and your students aren’t at risk and you know what you are doing when you do resort to this method. I just feel there are better ways to handle that situation. In my experience teaching, handling students like that(pretty much 1/3 of the new instructors I train have the “cooler than you” attitude you are talking about). I used to handle it by breaking them down and out riding them and it worked and I thought that was the way to go.

But, I have since learned that there are better methods out there. To go out and have fun, ride with them, and offer them small tips on their personal riding. Maybe offer a small tip, then talk about it on the lift ride. If you offer the right tip, they’ll notice the difference it made in that one run and be more inclined to listen to you because in that one run you just added something to their riding. This method is hard because you need to know what tip to offer as odds are you’ll see a lot of things that need improvement. Or you can talk about taking something to the next level of difficulty, ie “Hey, that was a nice BS180 off that roller, ever try tail tapping in the middle of it?”. The options are endless. 

What changed for me was a teaching concepts course taught by AASI. During one of the warm up runs on the first day of the course, the clinician was doing something with his turns and kept falling/sketching out on heelside. So at the bottom someone asked him about it, and he said it’s something he’s been playing with in his personal riding, explained it and then asked if we wanted to play around with it(I can’t remember what it was, or I would share it). So we did, played with it as a group and figured out where it worked and didn’t work. Then at lunch, we were talking and he explained that what he was “playing with” was a movement he used all the time in his riding and knew it applied to the group’s riding as a whole. But, he decided to teach it to us that way to remove traditional “teacher-student” roles and show that you don’t have to follow the rulebook. Take that method, adapt it to your arrogant students and see what happens.

One of the reasons the student is being arrogant is he’s reacting to being the student in the student-teacher relationship. Making them go down a trail that’s outside of their ability is only going to reinforce that. Why not try to get rid of the student-teacher relationship all together? Ride with them, joke around and have fun, and see what opportunities emerge. Throw out the “rules” of a lesson regarding traditional goal setting and structure and just go ride and see what learning opportunities emerge. 


Peaceslyder, I agree that creating a challenging environment is a great way to keep someone from getting bored/frustrated/worried that they suck! However, that doesn’t necessarily mean taking someone down a knarly black diamond trail on the person’s second day. Challenges/games/etc can be found on any terrain.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

whenever i got a kid with the "im too cool" attitude id just bust out some crazy buttering moves and they would do whatever i told them after that so i would teach them how to do what i did.


----------



## JeffreyCH

We went on Sunday, had a great time even though the conditions were not the best. I used a mix of everybody's advice and techniques. We spent about a half hour at the base working on skating and glides. I had planned on spending more time then that but I could see my bro was getting kind of itchy to just go do it. Rode up the lift together, I went over a few things, like, gliding off the lift, body position, knees bent ect. I had him watch me take a couple turns, then waited for him to catch up, few pointers from what I could see, then blast the rest of the bunny hill. I jumped back on the lift, caught back up answered a couple questions, then blast back to the bottom. Over lunch I had him re-watch the videos I had downloaded on my laptop, seemed to help. After lunch he made it down the bunny hill a couple times without falling. 

I want to thank everyone who took the time to post all these tips and techniques, couldn't have done it without you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman

Do what my friends did to me.

Put him on a hill and let him figure it out. Seriously..... :laugh: I had to watch other people getting on the lift in order to figure out that I needed one (and only one) foot strapped in. That is what I get for going with a bunch of skiers who've never been on a board, I suppose.

First run ever was a gentle blue during a night session. Things started to 'click' on the second day when I sat down on a bench for a few minutes and watched another snowboarder carving side to side most of the way down Casper run. It was an "Oh.*That* is what I'm supposed to be trying to do" type of moment.

I'm still not as good as that guy was (as I recall, he had rather obscene lean angles), but odds are that he was a local.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

awww that's cute...u's a good brother. Did he buy beers?


----------



## JeffreyCH

:laugh: as a matter of fact, beers *and* lunch :thumbsup:


----------



## jlm1976

Snowolf said:


> As an instructor, I truly love the student who is really eager to learn. They guy that has a passion for riding and is spending his own hard earned money to improve. I love THAT guy...:thumbsup:


I wish they could all be like that sadly they are the few rather than the many(in terms of students anyway). 
Definitely try some things out, it may work for you or may not. I'd like to hear how it goes. I think we just have very different styles when it comes to teaching. Neither is better, they are just different.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

linvillegorge said:


> Add mushrooms and a blizzard to the equation and that's pretty much how I learned. :laugh:


lol nice way to learn, sounds like my 1\2 of my second year riding.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Snowolf said:


> Awesome! Glad it went well and I hope the videos helped...:thumbsup:


As a matter of fact they did, for both of us. Being my first time out this year, and riding on a rapidly melting 6" base, those vids helped me focus on my technique. We watched them over lunch, and a couple other people were looking over our shoulders. Had these 2 dudes join us, and got an extra round of beers out of the deal. So I guess if we ever meet in real life then I owe ya a couple :thumbsup:

Like I said, all the tips(except the shroom one, didn't try that lol) helped and I couldn't have done it without you guys. IMO this is the best SB'ing forum on the net, sure you can get discounts and win free shit on others, but no place else can you get this level of personal advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## armybpc1985

Hey Snow would you mind sending those lesson videos to me as well please. My family is coming to Colorado with me in January, and I've been tasked with teaching my brothers and sisters how to snowboard.


----------



## Gnars_N_Cars

wrathfuldeity said:


> First teach him how to fall, get him drunk, strap on helmet, take to the gnarliest run and push him down the hill.


This is by far my favorite post, because it’s how I learned. Caught a sprained knee the first day but the liquor made it not matter. 
Second time out I was attempting black diamonds by end of day. 
good times 😂


----------



## f00bar

Years of experience have shown only gf/bf/husband/wives should teach each other to build into a stronger relationship.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

f00bar said:


> Years of experience have shown only gf/bf/husband/wives should teach each other to build into a stronger relationship... *with your bartender and divorce attorney.*


Fixed


----------

